# blue steel knife cutting



## asalinas (Apr 15, 2014)

Best way to cut a.blue steel knife thinking.of cutting.one of my knifes but want it to come.out clean any ideas or what type of saw disk would work great to.cut a blue steel taping knife it's 16 inches and.I want it to be 14


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

From my experience anything that creates heat will harden the blade, and turn it to junk where your doing the cutting. I'm sure there's a better way, but I use a band saw, or a hack saw. Then just file it clean after cutting.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Tin snips, then file and sand. As Slinger said no heat.


----------

